# Würmer mit Strom?



## Forellenudo (29. Juni 2002)

Hallo Leute
vor einigen tagen schaute ich meinem nachbarn zu wie er mit strom würmer aus dem erdboden lockte,er nahm einen stromkabel klebte mit isolierband nur den pluskabel an eine eisenstange und steckte diese in die erde und die ersten würmer kammen sofort hoch,jetzt meine frage:da mir das zu gefährlich ist würde mich mal interisieren ob es mit Strom auch sicherer geht.

Gruß Forellenudo (Forellenkoenig)#h


----------



## Albatros (29. Juni 2002)

Hallo Forellenudo#h

zunächst erst einmal herzlich willkommen hier im Board#6 Brrr, wenn ich das dort oben lese, bekomme ich richtig Gänsehaut denn wir haben viele Jungangler hier im Board und es ist nicht ganz ungefährlich. Bitte nicht nachmachen!

Also ich finde, die effektivste Methode um Würmer zu suchen ist immer noch nachts nach einem regnerischen Tag mit einer Taschenlampe


----------



## ollidi (29. Juni 2002)

Hi Forellenudo #h

herzlich willkommen am Board.

Lass es lieber bleiben. Dabei haben schon einige Angler das Zeitliche gesegnet. Es kann tausendmal klappen. Einmal geht es schief und Du schaust Dir die Würmer von unten an. Das ist es wohl nicht wert.


----------



## Klausi (29. Juni 2002)

Höre auf Albatros und lass die Finger von solchen Sachen. Gehe, wie Albi schon sagt, nachts mit Taschenlampe los und sammle die Würmer von feuchten Wiesen oder feuchten Beetrabatten.Das ist auf jeden Fall sicherer.


----------



## monsie7 (29. Juni 2002)

Sicherer und ähnlich effektiv:

Mistgabel in feuchten Rasen und am Stiel wippen. mit etwas Übung gibt´s jede Menge Würmer.

War selber ganz überrascht, funktioniert jedoch ganz gut und ist heute Standard zur Wurmsuche.


----------



## rueganer (29. Juni 2002)

sicherlich hat Dein Nachbar die Würmer mit 220V aus dem Boden getrieben, sehr gefährlich kann ich Dir nur sagen, da haben schon einige Spezialisten das Zeitliche gesegnet, noch bevor sie überhaupt die Würmer sehen konnten.

Gehe nachts mit einer Taschenlampe los und fange sie auf der Wiese ein, oder nimm Spaten oder Grabegabel, einstechen und auf den Stiel kloppen, sollst mal sehen wie die Würmlinge aus dem Boden schießen.

Aber laß die Spielerein mit dem Strom.


----------



## HuchenAlex (29. Juni 2002)

also, als Elektrotechniker kann ich nur jedem dringenst davon abraten, das 230 V - Netz für solche Dinge heranzuziehen..

Vor allem Wechselspannungen sind für den Menschen überaus gefährlich, da der Sinusknoten vor allem in der diastolischen Phase sehr anfällig für Störungen durch Wechselstromeinwirkung ist, was bei entsprechender Stärke leicht zu Herzkammerflimmern führen kann..
Bei Gleichströmen kann dieser Effekt nicht auftreten, doch führen diese zu Elektrolyse - Vorgängen im Körper (Trennung von Ladungen entsprechend ihrer Polarität).

Prägt man einen Strom ins Erdreich ein, bildet sich ein Potentialtrichter mit hyperbolischem Verlauf aus, wobei das Potential mit 1 / Abstand abnimmt.. die Spannung, die zwischen 2 Punkten abzugreifen ist, hängt neben der Stromstärke vom Abstand zur Quelle und dem Abstand der beiden Punkte zueinander ab. Dies wird oft als &quot;Schrittspannung&quot; bezeichnet (deswegen sollte man auch bei Gewitter die Füße zusammen halten, um bei einem Einschlag ins Erdreich möglichst geringer Potentialdifferenz ausgesetzt zu sein).

auf gut Deutsch... ein Wurm überbrückt aufgrund seiner geringen Länge eine wesentlich geringe Potentialdifferenz als ein Mensch, der mit normalem Beinsabstand im Bereich des Spannungstrichters steht.  

Auch wenn der Strompfad nicht unmittelbar über das Herz führt (als würde man z.B. mit der linken Hand aufs Erdreich greifen oder noch schlimmer, mit beiden Händen..), können gefährliche Ströme > 10 mA durch den Körper auftreten.

Eine Methode, das absolut sicher zu machen, gibt es dabei nicht, da die Ausbildung des Trichters von der eingeprägten Stromstärke und nicht von der Höhe der Spannung abhängt.. diese ist je nach Impedanz des Erdreichs lediglich die Ursache für einen bestimmten Stromfluß.
Deshalb ist auch der Einsatz strombegrenzter Quellen nicht möglich (wie etwa bei Kuhzäunen, deren Spannung von kV auf wenige Volt zusammenbricht, sobald sie belastet werden), da das die Würmer schlichtweg kalt lassen würde   

Fazit: lieber mal Abends ne Runde mit der Taschenlampe drehen.. ist nicht nur ungefährlicher, sondern hat auch ein wenig den Kitzel einer &quot;Jagd&quot;  :q 


Grüße aus Österreich,
Alex


----------



## ThomasL (29. Juni 2002)

Ich kann mich den anderen nur anschliessen. Unbedingt sein lassen die Wurmsuche mit Strom, davon schauen schon ein paar Angler die Würmer von unten an. Das mit der Mist- oder Grabegabel in den feuchten Boden stecken und wippen funktioniert. Die Würmer fliehen an die Oberfläche, sie halten die Erschütterung für einen Maulwurf.

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Forellenudo (29. Juni 2002)

*würmer*

hallo leute
vielen dank für eure antworten das die methode schwachsinnig ist hab ich meinem nachbar ja gleich gesagt aber da er schon 64 ist rede ich gegen eine mauer,wie die alten leute eben so sind.

viele grüße Der Forellenudo   (Forellenkoenig)


----------



## aichi (29. Juni 2002)

Das ist doch eh verboten, oder???


----------



## HuchenAlex (29. Juni 2002)

naja, mit 150 gegen ne Hauswand fahren is auch verboten 
wenn jemand so blöd ist...

ich bin zwar kein Jurist, aber eigentlich müßte man wohl ein Warnschild aufstellen, sobald mit Spannungen oberhalb 48 V frei hantiert wird.. sonst verklagt einen noch der Nachbar wegen seines Karnickels, der mal durch die Botanik hüpfen wollte und dummerweise am &quot;Erder&quot; vorbeigekommen ist  :q 

aber wie das juristisch genau ist, wenn sichs auf eigenem Grund und Boden abspielt, kann ich ned mit Sicherheit sagen...

auf öffentlichem Grund ist es mit Sicherheit nicht erlaubt....


----------



## Dorsch1 (29. Juni 2002)

Ich habe so eine Wurmsuche auch mal Live gesehen.Das ist schon viele Jahre her.Nachgemacht habe ich es bis heute noch nicht.Ich war in Physik nicht schlecht und mein Vater war Elektroingeneur.Also von da schon vorbelastet.
Mit Strom zu spielen,denn so sehe ich das,ist eine sehr gefährliche Angelegenheit.
Besser wie HuchenAlex kann man es nicht erklären.
Danke für Deine,doch hoffendlich für viele (alle),aufklärenden Worte.

Also Jungs,lasst bitte die Finger von solchen Methoden.
Entweder mit der abgedunkelten Lampe weiterhin suchen,oder den Tip mit der Mistgabel benutzen.Funktioniert wirklich.


----------



## HuchenAlex (29. Juni 2002)

nen Eimer Wasser mit Spülmittel ausschütten soll auch funzen.. aber ich weiß ned recht, obs dannach ned jedem Fisch die Nase verätzt, wenn er mal drann schnuppert...


----------



## siegerlaender (29. Juni 2002)

...um Gottes Willen!...    #q eigentlich is ja schon alles zu dem Thema gesagt worden aber wenn ich sowas lese, dann stellen sich mir die Nackenhaare auf.#d
HuchenAlex hat die Sachen ja schon perfekt beschrieben. Die Angelegenheit ist absolut lebensgefährlich!!!
Außerdem sind &quot;gestromte&quot; Würmer nicht gerade der Brüller am Haken. Sie sind ziemlich schlaf und leben auch nich lange!
Nochmals: NIEMALS mit Strom!  

P.S.: Sollte Dein Nachbar diese Art Wurmsuche weiterhin betreiben, dann kannst Dich schonmal nach nem schwarzen Anzug umsehn!


----------



## siegerlaender (29. Juni 2002)

Vor lauter Stromwürmer fast vergessen: Willkommen an Board, Forellenudo!:m


----------



## hardy (29. Juni 2002)

hallo Forellenudo,
habe gedacht, nachdem schon einige experten den würmern in der erde gesellschaft leisten, macht so einen unsinn kein normaler angler mehr, aber man kann sich ja auch täuschen.
die methode von monsie7 funktioniert immer. geht auch mit ´nem spaten.
einfach in die erde (natürlich muss sie auch feucht sein!!) stechen, und dann mit der hand an den spatenstiel klopfen. da kommen immer ein paar! ist sicher anstrengender, aber bei weitem nicht so gefährlich!!


----------



## Bellyboatangler (29. Juni 2002)

Es ist eigentlich alles schon gesagt wurden. Sammle lieber deine Würmer mit der Taschenlampe bzw. Grabforke. Funktioniert besser un die Würmer halten auch. Ansonsten laß deinen Nachbarn ne schöne Lebensversicherung abschließen. Als Nutznieser läßt Du Dich eintragen. Irgendwann geht das garantiert in die Hose! :q


----------



## angeltreff (30. Juni 2002)

Und was sehe ich in der neuesten &quot;Angelwoche&quot; auf einem Foto - Würmersuche mit Strom. In einem Artikel, in dem dann weiter ein Foto ist, in dem diese Würmer mit einem Püriergerät zermanscht werden.

Es geht in dem Artikel um eine &quot;Duftwolke&quot; beim Angeln auf Barsch. Manche Redakteure sind so klatschend blöd - das ist ein gefundenes Fressen für Typen von der PETA.

Olaf


----------



## Bergi (30. Juni 2002)

@ danke für den Aufklärenden Beitrag,DR. Dr. Dr. Prof. Huchenalex! :q 
Nein,aber mal ehrlich,dazu gibts nichts mehr zu sagen!



> nen Eimer Wasser mit Spülmittel ausschütten soll auch funzen.. aber ich weiß ned recht, obs dannach ned jedem Fisch die Nase verätzt, wenn er mal drann schnuppert...



Hat das jemand schon mal gemacht?Ist es erfolgreich?Kann man die würmer dann noch benutzen???

Bergi


----------



## Bergi (30. Juni 2002)

@ angeltreff:
Den beitrag hab ich auch gelesen.Ich ahbe mich auch gewundert,dass eine passioniertre Zeitschrift so einen Müll druckt#d 

*Also wie alle schon gesagt haben,lasst es bleiben * 

Bergi


----------



## HuchenAlex (30. Juni 2002)

Das mit dem Spülmittel funktioniert mäßig bis schlecht.. ich habs mal versucht, nach 3 Eimern hatte ich etwa 5 Würmer... 
besonders gut gerochen haben sie nach der Prozedur auch nicht...

Da grab ich lieber den Komposthaufen um....

Gruß und Petri,
Alex


----------



## wolf (1. Juli 2002)

Nachtrag zu Stromwürmern:

Neben dem wahnwitzigen Risiko, auch für unbeteiligte Dritte (Kinder!!!), taugt das Ganze auch aus einem anderen Grund nichts: Die Würmer gehen nämlich dabei drauf. Anscheinend verbratzeln denen die Ganglienknoten und das ganze Nervensystem. 
Wir durften uns mal als Kinder den Rest aufsammeln, nachdem ein Opi seinen Vordergarten unter Spannung gelegt hatte. Ergebnis: Nach einigen Stunden waren _alle_ Würmer tot und ein stinkender Matschhaufen. Null Fisch. 
Besten Dank also.


----------



## Mühle (1. Juli 2002)

Wurmsuche mit Strom ist lebensgefährlich und Wurmsuche mit Spülmittel grobe Umweltverschmutzung. Warum kommen Leute auf solche Ideen?
Ich hatte noch nie Probleme mir meine Würmer mit einer simplen Spatengabel zu beschaffen, also was soll&acute;s?

Gruß Mühle


----------



## rueganer (1. Juli 2002)

oh Mann, hab mir grade mal benannte Angelzeitschrift angesehen, Würmer pürieren für eine Futter und Duftwolke, na ne bessere Vorlage für PETA und Konsorten kann man nicht geben. Sind denen die Themen ausgegangen?


----------



## HuchenAlex (1. Juli 2002)

das ist wahr... 
die münzen das doch in altbekannterweise gleich wieder um in &quot;wer Würmer quält und püriert, um noch mehr Fische fangen und quälen zu können, schürt das Aggressionspotential, verroht die Gesellschaft und macht das potentiellerweise auch mal mit Menschen...&quot;

und wer Würmer mit Strom aus dem Boden scheucht, träumt in seinen Fieberfantasien ohnehin nur davon, alles Lebendige mit Elektroschocks zu foltern.....

ist zwar völliger Schwachsinn, aber Würmer durch den Mixer zu jagen muß ja auch nicht unbedingt sein... wär mir auch zuviel Sauerei


----------



## Forellenudo (1. Juli 2002)

*strom*

hallo leute
das war eigendlich eine blöde frage nur das die angelwoche da auch noch einen bericht schreibt wodrin es heißt&quot;Deshalb ist es sinnvoll,sie mit strom aus dem boden zu treiben&quot; hat meinen nachbar darin noch bestärkt weiter zu machen.soll er ruhig ich werde wie empfohlen meine würmer selber graben. 
da mein bekannter ein angelladen hat und auch alle angler zeitschriften führt weiß ich das die angelwoche viele jugendliche kaufen und sich warscheinlich fragen was meinen die damit mit strom aus dem boden holen,bei solchen berichten wird es wohl nicht lange dauern bis es einige ausprobieren.

Bis bald

        Forellenudo(Forellenkoenig)#q


----------



## MichaelB (1. Juli 2002)

Moin,

also wer es mit Strom nicht schafft sich umzubringen #q kann es ja mal mit Dynamit versuchen, da bleibt bestimmt auch kein Wurm im Rasen...  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Mac Gill (1. Juli 2002)

Ich habe kürzlich in einem ähnlichen Thread ebenfalls nach der Strommethode nachgefragt, da ein Bekannter oft nach dieser Methode zu seinen Würmern kommt.
Die Würmer, die er mit Strom aus der Erde hohlt, haben einige Ihrer Lebenspunkte schon verspielt und damit  schlaff am Haken und damit unbrauchbar. 
Da sind sogar die Wochenlang beim Händler gelagerten Tauwürmer noch agiler!

Gruß
Mac Gill


----------



## wolf (2. Juli 2002)

Moin,


mag vielleicht jemand mal den entspr. Beitrag der AW ins Netz stellen?


----------



## Mühle (2. Juli 2002)

Tät mich auch brennend interessieren, ob die Strommethode von dem Autor eher gutgeheißen oder mißbilligt wird!

Gruß Mühle


----------



## angeltreff (2. Juli 2002)

Ich habe den Artikel mal eingestellt. Ist ein PDF-File.

http://www.angeltreff.org/iga/aw_pueree.pdf

Es geht in diesem Artikel aber nicht um Strom, sondern um &quot;Püree&quot;. Ihr seht zum Thema Strom nur ein Foto.

ACHTUNG: Ich werde den Artikel morgen wieder löschen, habe keine Lust auf eine Auseinandersetzung mit dem Jahr-Verlag.


----------



## HuchenAlex (2. Juli 2002)

Herzlichen Dank für Reinstellen des AW - Beitrags :m

Die Tatsache, daß es ausdrücklich als sinnvoll bezeichnet wird, die Würmer mit Strom aus dem Boden zu treiben, ist schon ein starkes Stück.

Aber daß aus Bild und Artikel *NICHT mal hervorgeht, ob der Strom zu dem Zeitpunkt abgeschaltet ist (!)*, während der gute Mann da direkt nebem dem &quot;Erder&quot; Würmer einsammelt, ist fast ein Skandal.. 


Wenn das tatsächlich jemand mit 230 V Wechselspannung nachamt, hat er gute Chancen, demnächst gaaaanz, ganz nah bei den Würmern zu sein...
Einmal in gezeigter Haltung das Gleichgewicht verlieren und mit beiden Händen auf dem Boden abstützen... wobei das Körpergewicht noch schön mitdrückt und für niedrigen Übergangswiderstand sorgt... bei einem geschätzen Armabstand von 1 m und der geringen Distanz zum &quot;Erder&quot;...


#d #d #d aus Österreich,
Alex


----------



## Tinsen (2. Juli 2002)

also bei mir klappt das mit den würmern immer ganz einfach:

ich lege solche komischen runden metallscheiben auf den tisch und auf einaml habe ich 10 dicke würmer oder viele kleine dünne  :q  :q  :q 

da muß man sich nichtmal die hände dreckig machen oder den strom einschalten oder ....

geht ganz fix

 :q


----------



## Der_Fischer1982 (2. Juli 2002)

Hi Leutz!
Die Sache mit dem Strom ist ja nun schon durchgekaut. Trotzdem nochmal von meiner Seite lasst es einfach bleiben. Das ist der Wurm nicht wert zur Not kauft euch lieber welche.

Zu der Sache mit dem Spüli. Ich hab es 3 mal ausprobiert. Jedesmal waren die Würmer nach ein bis zwei Stunden tot. Zuerst dachte ich es läge am Wetter, es hat aber wohl doch am Spülmittel gelegen.


----------



## Megarun (2. Juli 2002)

hi...
...mir hat ein Elektro Ing. versichichert: Die Wurmsuche mit Strom soll ??NICHT?? gefährlich sein. (außer Leutz mit Herzschrittmachern)
Ich kann Euch das auch nicht weiter erklären. Weil :&quot;Keine Ahnung!!&quot;
Kann nur raten: !!!Finger weg von solchen Sachen!!!

PS: Strom-Würmer sollen auch nicht lange haltbar sein? !!Streß!!

Tip: Tauisuche mit Taschenlampe: Rote Folie auf/vor das Glas halten/befestigen. (Bei weißem/grellem Licht sind se futsch!)

...Gruß...


----------



## Gator01 (2. Juli 2002)

Ich habe auch früher mehrfach mit Strom bei den Würmern nachgeholfen - aber bin seit langen davon ab. Die leben auch bei guter Haltung wirklich nicht lange.( 1 Tag )
Und der ganze Aufwand - nee Danke. Seit dieser Zeit gehe ich Nachts ca 1 Stunde nach nem Regen mit der Lampe in den Park und decke mich mit einem Monatsvorrat ein. Ne schöne Graskaupe mit rein und die sind Glücklich bis sie an den Haken kommen. Und auf Spülmittelwürmer hatte ich nie Erfolg.
Jeder weiß doch wie gut eine Aalnase schnuppern kann.  Gator01


----------



## HuchenAlex (2. Juli 2002)

Kann mir ned vorstellen, welcher Elektro- Ing. das als für einen Laien ungefährlich darstellen würde..

Ich würds mir persönlich auch zutrauen, ich würds aber einem Nicht - Fachmann keinesfalls empfehlen..


----------



## Megarun (2. Juli 2002)

> Kann mir ned vorstellen, welcher Elektro- Ing. das als für einen Laien ungefährlich darstellen würde..



Hi Alex: Hat was mit der Erdung/Widerstand zu ?tuen?. Ist ja nur der +Pol in Erde. Ich kann mich ja noch `mal schlau machen.
Aber besser ist es doch wenn man den ganzen !Strom-Mist! vergisst, oder?
Also: Lieber Würmer Kaufen/Züchten; oder mit der Taschenlampe suchen...

...Gruß....


----------



## MichaelB (3. Juli 2002)

Moin,

@ Tinsen: den Trick mit den Metallscheiben vergaß ich zu erwähnen, aber aus Erfahrung weiß ich: dem geht!!! :q  :q  :q  Was auch funzt ist die Sache mit den bunten Papierlappen...     und bei beiden Methoden hat man 100%ige Wurmgarantie, man weiß von vorn herein wann man genug zusammen hat und die Quellen scheinen nicht zu versiegen  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Kalle25 (3. Juli 2002)

Kurz gesagt, Strom ist böse. Also Finger weg.


Was die AW da schreibt, ist relativ schwach. &quot;Am besten mit Strom...&quot; Das sind offenbar Ahnungslose, oder die haben nur die halbe Wahrheit geschrieben. 

Ob die P*** sich der Sache annimmt, glaube ich noch nicht mal. W/ ein paar Würmern wird sich keiner aufregen und ausserdem werden die wohl kaum einen Vorzeigepromi finden, der sich für die Rechte der Würmer einsetzt. Also werden sie es gleich sein lassen. Sie haben zwar schon mal das Thema angeschnitten auf Ihrer HP, aber wenn sie mit diesem Thema kommen, machen sie sich doch lächerlich. Das endet dann wie die Aktion Fischen im Allgäu: Man bekam einiges an Publicity jedoch verkehrte die sich dann ins Negative. Wie man hört, haben deswegen etliche, auch prominente, Mitglieder ihre Kündigung ausgesprochen. Begründung: Die wollten sich nicht mit diesem ausgesprochenen Schwachsinn in Verbindung bringen lassen.

Zu dem Spülmitteltrick: Ebenfalls Finger weg. Erstens ist das nicht besonders umweltverträglich. Zweitens verrecken die Würmer dann relativ schnell. Und Drittens nehmen die Fische den Geruch der Spülmittel wahr und meiden diesen Köder.

Also auf zu erfischenden Nachtspaziergängen.


----------



## Uli_Raser (3. Juli 2002)

Hi!

Ich suche mir in guten Nächten schnell 100-150 Würmer. Mit etwas Erde, Papier und Kaffeesatz halten die sich im Kühlschrank über Monate. Das wichtigste ist aber, sie beim Angeln in einer Kühlbox mit Kühlakkus zu lagern. So werden die nicht warm und nehmen auch keinen Schaden.
Auf diese Weise habe ich immer einen guten Vorrat und komme gar nicht erst auf sau DUMME  Gedanken.

Uli


----------



## Mac Gill (3. Juli 2002)

@Megarun
die Wurmsuche mit Strom IST GEFÄHRLICH!
(Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, das die Stromsuche von einem nüchternen Elektro Ing. verharmlost wird)
Warum ist Elektriker ein Ausbildungsberuf und warum sollte man die Sicherung herausschalten, bevor man an einer Elektroinstallation arbeitet?

Wer es trotzdem mal ausprobieren möchte, sollte mal seinen Zählerstand notieren, dann den Strompreis einrechnen, den Preis für ein gekauftes Päckchen Würmer abziehen und abschließend noch die Qualität der Würmer bewerten.

-> Da bleibt kein Vorteil mehr!

Gruß
Mac Gill
(Dipl.Ing. E-technik :g )


----------



## HuchenAlex (3. Juli 2002)

tja, @McGill...

dann sind sich ja zwei Dipl.-Ing.´s E-Technik einig hier   :g  

@ Megarun,
beim Wechselspannungsnetz gibts keinen Plus, nur Phase und Nulleiter, wobei letzterer praktisch auf Erdpotential liegt, da der Trafo - Sternpunkt, aus dem dieser gebildet wird i.d.R. geerdet ist. Beim &quot;genullten&quot; Netz sind Nulleiter und Erde ohnehin verbunden.

Der Körperwiderstand eines Menschen bildet sich in erster Linie aus dem Übergangswiderstand der Haut. Ist diese feucht und sind Auflagefläche (-> Handflächen) und Druck (-> Körpergewicht) entsprechend hoch, kann für 230 V die kritische Impedanz von 23kOhm leicht unterschritten werden, da Ströme größer 10 mA durch den Körper als gefährlich einzustufen sind.

Eine Stromstärke größer 30 mA bedeutet unmittelbare Lebensgefahr, vor allem, wenn der Strompfad über die Herzregion führt.

Dein befreundeter Elektro- Ing. geht wahrscheinlich nicht davon aus, daß jemand so blöd ist, unter Spannung in unmittelbarer Nähe der Erdzuleitung zu hantieren.. Dies geht allerdings für den Laien aus dem Artikel nicht hervor, deshalb meine Kritik. 

Wenn mans &quot;richtig&quot; macht, ist die Gefahr, das etwas passiert sicherlich sehr gering, aber es geht ja auch darum, keine &quot;Vorbildwirkung&quot; zu haben... nicht, daß das noch ein paar 14 - jährige nachahmen..

ich glaub, das Thema haben wir jetzt erschöpfend behandelt, also lassen wirs einfach sein, dann kanns keiner nachmachen, der nicht weiß, was er da tut   


Gruß und Petri,
Alex


----------



## Megarun (3. Juli 2002)

Mann, KLAR Alex!!!!!!!
Ich persönlich bin ganz und gar *gegen:* Stromwurmsuche!!!
Äh...und Ahnung vom Strom habe auch nicht!
Ich stimme Dir da auch *VOLL* zu!!

Also Leuts: *Finger weg: Vom Wurmsuchen mit Strom!!!*

...cu...Mega....


----------



## Alexander2781 (22. Oktober 2002)

> _Original von Megarun _
> Mann, KLAR Alex!!!!!!!
> Ich persönlich bin ganz und gar *gegen:* Stromwurmsuche!!!
> Äh...und Ahnung vom Strom habe auch nicht!
> ...


Hallo Leute,
ich bin auch ganz Deiner Meinung, Finger weg vom Strom!!! Wenn ich mich auf die Wurmpirsch begebe, dann nur mit einer Stirnlampe. Die Stirnlampe klebe ich mit rotem Tonpapier ab, damit das Licht gedämmt wird. Bei dieser Methode hat man beide Hände frei, man kann so schneller zupacken. :z  

Petri Heil!
Alexander2781


----------



## Petrusautor (2. November 2002)

Als alter &quot;Ex-Stromer&quot; weiß ich wovon hier geredet wird. Wir haben als Jugendliche (lang, lang ist&acute;s her) in wirklich trockenen Sommern aus purer Verzweiflung zu diesem Mittel gegriffen, wenn wirklich alle anderen Methoden, die auch hier schon beschrieben wurden, versagten.
Ich weiß nicht mehr, wie oft uns die Haare zu Berge standen, weil wir eben doch zu nah an die stromführende Mistforke gegriffen haben  oder dämlicherweise mit beiden Händen zugriffen. Toll waren auch die Tänze, die wir aufführten, weil der &quot;Saft&quot; plötzlich durch die Kartoffelpflanzen an ganz andere Körperteile geleitet wurde.
Alles in Allem: Hände weg vom Strom!!!! 
Die Gefahr, die von dem unsichtbaren Strom ausgeht, wird oft unterschätzt und wir haben damals eigentlich nur Glück gehabt, dass nichts passiert ist.
Tatsächlich halten die Würmer auch nicht lange, man kann sie getrost nach dem Angeltag wegwerfen, sie sind nicht zu hältern. 
Besser ist es, sich einen Wurmvorrat anzulegen, ein großer Plastikeimer, feuchte Pappe oder Papier, dazu viel Moos, keine Erde!!! - und evtl. ein wenig Aromastoffe um den dumpfen Pappegeruch zu neutralisieren, das ist schon alles. An einem kühlen Ort kann man die Würmer Wochen ja sogar Monate lang aufbewahren. Hin und wieder kontrollieren und die gammeligen absammeln. Nur sortenreine Würmer verwenden. Nicht mit anderen Wurmarten mischen. 
Und wer sich dennoch an den Strom wagen will soll bedenken, dass sich die Würmer auch fürchterlich rächen können, wenn man erst einmal da unten bei ihnen liegt!


----------

